# Sig / stats generator..



## Ashlar (Aug 27, 2007)

I noticed someone here using my signature generator, so I thought I'd drop in and explain it.. (if this post is inappropriate / in the wrong place, no hard feelings if it gets deleted / moved.)

*What is it?*

An application that I made that takes the statistics provided by your web enabled controller (Neptune Apex, AC Jr / 2 with AquaNotes, AC3/3Pro with ethernet, Profilux, ReefKeeper Elite with NET module, or Premium Aquatics LightHouse) and turns them into an image that you can use as a signature on your favorite forum, emails, or even as an image on your web page. At the same time, I store the stats in a database, and you can get a graph of your temperature, ph, or orp over time. I also provide your stats in an xml format so that you can integrate them into your own pages.

*How does it work?*

A program on my server reaches out every ten minutes to your controller and gathers data that you specify. Temperature, ph, ORP, device status- most any data that your controller displays on a web page- all of it can become part of your image. This data gets formatted in the way you want, either fancy or simple, and turned into an image. 

*How much does it cost?*

Nothing. Nada. Zip. Zero. There are no ads, no pop-ups, no spam emails, no tracking cookies, or fees. This was just something cool that I came up with because I'm a reef geek. If you feel guilty about using it for free, then renew your membership to your local club, send a donation to MASNA, or give a newbie a frag of something and help spread the responsible reef keeping ethic.

*Okay, cool, how to I get started?*

Register for an account at reefchat.org and once you're logged in, click 'Extras' then 'Signature Generator' from the top menu. Help is available from every screen, and I've even put up a HOWTO with screenshots. I'd appreciate feedback on how to make it better, too.

The controllers the application supports can grow, too. If you have another controller that has a web interface, and it's not listed here, I'd love to work with you to make it compatible. 

Here are a few sigs that some users have..


















Click mine to view my stats for today..


Here's my xml output.

And here's how I'm integrating the XML with my webcam - note, the lights are on from noon to 10pm CST


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

This is cool, thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think he's up to no good...he must be....he's a salty....lol
pretty interesting ..i think a good number of people are going to enjoy using this...


----------



## Ashlar (Aug 27, 2007)

Hehe, I'm just too lazy for a planted FW tank.. too much fuss keeping it trimmed


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

I enjoy using your application (with my Apex Lite) and think it's great!


----------

